# Suggestions please



## racheypache13 (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi everyone,
I haven't posted on here for a while as we have been too busy enjoying our children!
I know would like to ask for your help. I am part of a group of adopters who are trying to put together information to help adoptive parents by having a bank of contacts and addresses for people who can help find out about your child. For example, any missing info about their birth, what the weather was like when they were born, what was number one, where to get a newspaper from the day they were born. What else might you want about child or children? Do anyone have any other suggestions of things I could research? What do you wish you knew or had regarding your child? Even the little things.
I would appreciate any ideas
Thanks in advance 
Racheypache x


----------



## kizzi79 (Jan 9, 2009)

Im afraid I have no suggestions but would be really interested to read about the work you have done (if you felt able to share on here) - this sounds a simply wonderful - esp for children like C who have limited info about their background and a family who dont want letterbox contact.
Good luck with it all, love Kiz  x


----------

